# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb een angstsyndroom voor de spiegel

## Leontien

> Met de leeftijd neemt ook de angst voor de spiegel toe. Vrouwen van middelbare leeftijd zijn vier keer minder tevreden met hun spiegeldbeeld dan tienermeisjes. Meer dan 90 procent van de veertigers en vijftigers is zelfs zo ontevreden dat zij een angstsyndroom voor de spiegel hebben ontwikkeld. 
> 
> Slechts 9 procent van de vrouwen boven de vijftig is trots op wat ze in de spiegel zien, terwijl 42 procent van de tienermeisjes blij is met hun spiegelbeeld. Dat meldt de Daily Mail. Dit geldt zelfs voor 43 procent van de twintigers.
> 
> Het ouder wordende lichaam is een belangrijke boosdoeners voor dit negatieve zelfbeeld. Bijna alle ondervraagde vrouwen boven de veertig zouden wel iets aan zich zelf willen veranderen.
> 
> Daarbij komt dat de mode industrie sterk gericht is op de jeugd. De veranderingen in het lichaam van een vrouw op middelbare leeftijd passen hier niet altijd bij. Een maatje 40 op twintig jarige leeftijd is heel anders dan op vijftig jarige leeftijd.


Nu.nl

*Heb jij nu ook een spiegelsyndroom ontwikkeld naarmate je ouder bent geworden? Of heb je het als puber ontwikkeld? Het kan juist ook zijn dat naarmate je ouder bent geworden je juist meer tevreden bent met jezelf?*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening?

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik kijk elke dag in de spiegel, anders kan ik mijn lenzen niet in doen, maar ben tevreden met datgene wat ik zie en zoals de meesten heb ik ook wel eens dat ik denk "goh mijn haar zit voor geen meter" of "had ik maar wat minder pukkeltjes/littekentjes" maarja dat hoort bij wie ik ben en wordt er van binnen geen ander mens van dus vind het wel prima zo  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Toen ik 20 jaar was keek ik anders in de spiegel dan nu ik een 50 plusser ben, dat is wel waar...verder ben ik "altijd" kritisch geweest op eventuele rimpels, dikker worden, dan weer dunner, en ik kom tot de slotsom dat ik nooit helemaal tevreden ben  :Big Grin:  er valt altijd wel wat te zeuren, maar ik kan er mee leven.... :Stick Out Tongue:  heeft misschien er ook mee te maken dat ik geen vaste relatie meer heb..maar enfin, Liefde is blind toch? en makkie moosie kan niet zien zeg ik dan maar...ha,ha,....maar het geeft soms enige onzekerheid als je weer een nieuw persoon in je leven toelaat, pfffffffff...ik lig er niet wakker van, je kan niet meer doen dan jezelf goed verzorgen, en ik moet mezelf accepteren zoals ik ben!!! ehhh vindt ik wel eens moeilijk....tja een zwak puntje van mij, dat besef ik!!! .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

De dames hebben gelijk ... :Smile: ieder heeft eens een mindere dag ...en wie of wat ben je... met iemand .. dat bloedmooi is maar een rot karakter heeft. Geef mij maar iemand met een mindere uitstraling , maar een fijn -oprecht -sociaal karakter ... geeft veel meer uitstraling ... :Smile:  

Ik word deze zomer 59 jaar  :Smile:  ben nogal tevrede over mijn uiterlijk ( mijn ouders hebben hun best gedaan  :Big Grin: ) mijn haren kam ik nooit ....gewoon met vochtige handen erdoor en klaar ...krijg wel een rimpeltje meer lachrimpels ..en wat ouderdomsvlekken ...boezem... door zon-en heb goeie stappers of stampers onder mijn kont  :Big Grin:  wel een rond kontje ....familiemerk ..haha maar het deert mij niet .... verder ben ik midden slank ... geen maag of buik ....zo zie ik mij in de spiegel .... in mijn huis hangen er veel.... spiegels .... ik ben tevree  :Wink:  ik geniet van mijn lichaam en hou mijn geest actief.Hopelijk kan ik het wel zo houden, maar na 19u00 's avonds eet/drink ik niets meer, alleen water...dit doe ik zoveel jaren al , dat ik oud ben ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Goed voor je innerlijk en uiterlijk zorgen en meer kan je ook niet doen he  :Wink:  En idd liefde maakt blind  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Suske,
Innerlijk is zeker belangrijker dan uiterlijk  :Smile: 

Ben dat programma Beauty and the Beast ns gaan kijken, heb een stukje gezien, werd zowaar misselijk van de "beeauty" ja mooi aan de buitenkant maar wat verrot en/of onzeker aan de binnenkant zeg... en de "Beasts" allemaal lieve mensen zeg... wat een wereld van verschil...

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  zoals ze hier zeggen " een mooi bord zonder iets op " ha ha  :Wink:  zulke mensen hebben innerlijk geen zelfvertrouwen ,zijn zonder inhoud... te druk bezig met zich mooi te maken ...een spuitje hier of daar ... :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo 'is" het vrouwen....Luuss  :Embarrassment:  èn Suske  :Big Grin:  ik ben het met jullie eens....

trouwens heel dapper dat de mensen die wat aan hun gezicht mankeren zich laten zien op de tv...uiteraard gaat het om karakter want met "DIE" persoon kun je verder in het leven, niet iemand die puur en alleen op uiterlijk valt....we willen gewaardeerd worden om het Totaalplaatje...de mens die we zijn met ons eigen karakter, en hoe je verder uitziet dat is verschillend...gelukkig hebben we allemaal onze eigen ogen die zeggen dat we iemand mooi vinden....dat is voor iedereen anders...de èèn vindt iets mooi, de ander niet...simpel.... :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dames,
Ja die "beauty" was single en ging alleen voor uiterlijk dus die "beast" kon niet een vriend van haar zijn, hoe leeg en zielig!  :EEK!:  En dat terwijl die "beast" getrouwd was en veel vrienden had...
Zeker wat de een mooi vind is voor de ander niet mooi, gelukkig zijn we niet allemaal hetzelfde en gelukkig zijn we ook niet zo inhoudlooos en dom als die zogenaamde "beauty"  :Smile: 

Lol best wel off topic again.... sry  :Embarrassment: 

Ale ik ben wel blij als ik in de spiegel kijk, alleen zo rond mijn ongesteldheid is mijn haar en huid meer vettig en pukkelig en dan kijk ik toch iets minder graag en vaak in de spiegel  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben best tevreden als ik voor de spiegel sta.Alleen rond de periode van tante rooske,maar denkt dat veel vrouwen dan niet zo graag in de spiegel kijken :Big Grin:  Is zoals hierboven al vermeld staat innerlijk is veel belangrijker dan uiterlijk.
Trouwens mensen die op zich mooi zijn blijven maar zoeken naar schoonheidsfoutjes en blijven zicht vermaken.
Natuurlijk moet ieder dat voor zichzelf uitmaken, maar ik hou van puur natuur. Word je een dagje ouder dan moet je die grijze haren, of rimpels maar er bij pakken.
Gewoon dagelijkse verzorging meer moet dat bij mij niet zijn :Wink:

----------

